# xxxx creek



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Went out yesterday from 1230 to 430 and landed 14 steelhead and missed some others. Day before that I got 6 including one of my biggest in 10 years at 33 inches. Don't overlook little tribs while bigger waters clearing up!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Alright, I'll play.....

Sxxx Creek

We are playing hang man, correct? 

Congrats on the fish


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lol it cant take much pressure. If we're playing hangman noone would guess this one. :T


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Can I buy a vowel??


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

This went from hangman to wheel of fortune? there's an "E" in there somewhere!
And thanks lunkerfish, one of those days where everything came together. Even got to sleep in


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

lol

_ _ _ e



No need to give any more hints, I have my honey holes as well, but man 14 is pretty good if you really did catch that many especially for smaller waters. AND you got to sleep in!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah I couldn't believe it myself, usually place has a little pressure but is good for a few fish but when I left the first hole with 5 already I knew it was going to be one to remember. Last year I had a day I landed 9-10 there but it took more time.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Is it close to me?? lol
Im going out to brave the cold tomorrow, see what I can find.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm on west end of steelhead alley by huron and the Vermilion. looks like you are out east by ashtabula county. Should have luck if you know spots that take awhile to freeze


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)

Good job sounds like a great day


----------



## longrange80 (Apr 8, 2012)

Steelhead sniper sounds like your in my area what town do you live in

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice job sniper! Looks like you had em scoped out! I will keep dreaming of a day like that and one day it may happen!


----------

